
Ask HN: Accused of email hacking - dfraser992
Hi,<p>Long story short, the CEO of the startup I quit (because... drama) and his ex-wife are going through a divorce. For whatever reason, the ex-wife contacted me some time ago, maybe to make peace with all the shit that went down or to see if I would help her...  I told her I wanted to stay out of anything until their divorce was settled, etc and the fate of the company was too.<p>Anyway, I recently asked what was the status of things (it&#x27;s just like watching a car crash!) and was told that the CEO&#x27;s lawyers have accused me, in a letter, of helping her to read his emails - i.e. I was hacking his email account.<p>Needless to say, I have flipped out. If this letter exists, and she isn&#x27;t exaggerating, I have been accused of a federal crime and federal prosecutors are _all over_ stuff like this.<p>The chances of this getting to that stage are remote, sure, but it is the principle, and I don&#x27;t need any more drama in my life, especially given I had a nervous breakdown over the drama related to the startup.<p>Any advice?  &quot;Stay out of it&quot; sure, but ... when it comes to being accused of a federal crime that prosecutors love to prosecute, being proactive in some sense seems like a good idea.<p>thanks
======
Spoom
Get the contact details for a good attorney should shit hit the fan, but IMHO
I would stay out of it until you're formally accused of something. Divorces
seem to bring out the crazy in some people. It could very well just blow over.

